# Stolen Schwinn - Pleasanton California



## Axlerod (Sep 16, 2020)

Bike Stolen Alert!!! - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

Bike stolen alert!!! Individual broke locked gate/fence to enter open yard and rummaged through an...



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## tryder (Sep 16, 2020)

Axlerod said:


> Bike Stolen Alert!!! - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
> 
> 
> Bike stolen alert!!! Individual broke locked gate/fence to enter open yard and rummaged through an...
> ...



Really sorry this happened to you.  
Bike thieves are scum.
I will pass this along to a few neighborhood friends.
We will keep an eye out.
@fat tire trader 
@RUDY CONTRATTI 

I hope you get it back soon!


----------



## Axlerod (Sep 16, 2020)

tryder said:


> Really sorry this happened to you.
> Bike thieves are scum.
> I will pass this along to a few neighborhood friends.
> We will keep an eye out.
> ...



I should have mentioned it’s not my bike. It’s a posting I saw on Craigslist. I don’t know the person but this kind of stuff pisses me off.


----------



## tryder (Sep 16, 2020)

Axlerod said:


> I should have mentioned it’s not my bike. It’s a posting I saw on Craigslist. I don’t know the person but this kind of stuff pisses me off.



Oh.  Well, they should know anyway in case someone tries to sell them the bike.
Thanks.


----------



## Axlerod (Sep 16, 2020)

tryder said:


> Oh.  Well, they should know anyway in case someone tries to sell them the bike.
> Thanks.



Definitely, thanks for passing it on


----------



## biker (Sep 16, 2020)

Pretty soon you'll have to put one of these in your backyards to protect your bikes.


----------



## olderthandirt (Sep 29, 2020)

what do you mean pretty soon ! i live in a pretty nice neighborhood and i have been robbed several times !


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 29, 2020)

I’ve learned that a dog is the best robbery deterrent possible, my Rosie is 13 and still on the job, she doesn’t bite, but only i know that!


----------



## BrandonB (Sep 29, 2020)

That just totally sucks, I know because it happened to me last year.  Stole a nice "gravel bike" from a locked shed along with yard care equipment.  I saw it for sale on Offerup about 3 months after it was stolen but it was an old ad and the bike had already been sold and the poster had moved to Oregon.  Fast forward to last April, open up Craigslist and damn, there it is.  Called the poster and asked if it was still for sale, which it was.  Went over there with my receipt from when I bought it with the serial numbers.  Fiipped the bike over and told him this was my bike, stolen from my house last August.  I'm taking it if you have a problem we'll call the sheriff and let him settle it.  He stuttered and stammered and said no take it take it. After I got home he texted me a picture of the Craigslist from Davis, Ca. where he said he bought it.
So even though the bike was stolen 8 months earlier always keep an eye out.  The best part is the bike came back in better shape then when it left.


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 1, 2020)

I'm betting the bike will be returned safely....someone was just pissed off that 
the DX had a deluxe guard on board instead of the post war feather....
My bet it is it shows back up with the correct guard.
Infuriating to most people!


----------

